# speckle park cows



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Anybody on here have speckle park cows? Do you like them? I noticed them when I lived in western canada and they won our countrys biggest carcass competition 4 out of the last 5 years. Im looking to get a specialty freezer beef market going. Just wondered if anybody has any experience with them.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have never raised any but there are getting to be more and more of them in Alberta. I know my uncle had a bull but I have not talked to him in awhile to see how the calves did,


----------

